
Why Short People Get Paid Less - nkolenda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYzSomO9rIc
======
pmdulaney
Aren't women typically shorter than men? Might this explain the gender pay
gap?

~~~
nkolenda
Yes, and I suspect that a portion of the height gap might also be explaining a
portion of the gender gap. But I avoided that sensitive topic because I'm only
speculating, and I didn't want to make it seem like there isn't a gender bias.
Height would only explain a portion; there ARE factors specifically related to
gender too.

